# Did I Hurt My Tarantula?? :(



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm a nanny, and today I saved a Texas Brown from being stomped on by four scared kids. I don't kill things and this spider is so beautiful...so I caught her and made a make-shift habitat for today until I could get a decked out terrarium with some of my paycheck tomorrow. Before today, I knew nothing about Tarantulas until I started looking facts up online every chance I got. I went to the pet store to get a ballpark of how much I would be spending to keep her (I've decided she's a girl for now) and keep her happy...
I left for maybe an hour to shower and when I got back, the 14-year-old and 17-year-old told me she had been very still nearly the whole time I was gone. This surprised me because of how animated she had been all day, moving freely around, and even showing me her initial discomfort with her new captivity by baring her fangs and dripping venom...something even came out of her rear end and there was webbing involved. 
Before I read more, I panicked of course. At that point, she was very still and I was caressing her back with a blade of grass, still unsure of what to do but terrified that she was dying...
Now I've read for over an hour, and I think she was actually trying to molt? I'm not sure, but when I first got her in the cup, she was trying to lie down and she was trying to put webbing around her. There was more webbing when I got her into a container with more room and a place to hide under a huge leaf with some grass (I'm sorry if that seems ameteur). She actually ate some of the greens and when I gave her water I was still scared so I poured some water onto a lid for her, missing just a bit so there was just a little extra water on the side. There were a few times that she tried to flip on her back but I turned her back over, not being familiar with molting. 
I just feel like an utter failure. I keep going over everything in my head...finding reasons to blame myself for the state she's in now. I wanted to SAVE her, not hurt her and I feel so guilty. 
Right now, I think she might be dying. I don't know what to do or if there is anything I CAN do?? Please help...


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

just leave it alone and dont bother it. usually before the T molts, its sluggish and aggressive. i'm putting my money that she will molt if you leave her alone in a dark room and let her do her thing. and once it molts, dont bother it for a couple of days. because the exoskeleton needs to dry so you can hurt her if you bother her right after she molts.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Definitely Mature*

I did read that the reason its back (not the rear end part) is bald and lighter in color is because it's an older spider...
I want one though. And if I killed this one accidentally, am I gonna have horrible karma when trying to care for another?


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

the reason why its bald is because it kicked hairs during its life time to fend off potential predators. the new worlds have the capabiability to kick irritating hairs onto enemies. the old worlds dont. but they make up for it with more potent venom. 

if its in premolt, the abdomen or the butt should be dark and rather fat. 

if it was on it's back like this: http://members.shaw.ca/fungii/images/molt_02.jpg then it is definitely molting. 

here is a comparison of a T in pre molt and one that is not in premolt:
http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/husbandry/PreMoltComparison.jpg


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

And right now, she is on her belly again (I did that a few hours ago, because she was twitching and I thought she was dying). Should I flip her back onto her back, or really just leave her be? Should I put a damp towel in with her?


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh no. I just looked at the pictures you posted and I'm second guessing the molting diagnosis  I'm gonna cry. Its leg hairs are very dull, and the abdomen is enlarged but not dark like that. Did I give it a heart attack when I caught it? Maybe it's really just old. But it was so vibrant earlier today...


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

nonono. you want to leave her completely alone. in an hour or two, she should be back on her feet and she should be done molting. leave the T alone in a dark quiet place and dont try to do anything to her for a couple of days. 

is her position like the picture of the link i sent you? if it is, she is molting and you do not want to disturb her in any way. 

i'm not really sure what you mean by belly.. i think your talking about molting?


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> There were a few times that she tried to flip on her back but I turned her back over.


I think your critter is trying to molt  Don't disturb her, just observe and check up time to time. Give her time to recover from all the stress she's gone through and just leave a shallow bowl of fresh water, she'll drink if she wants to.

I almost forgot to ask, is she keeping her legs under her body?


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well yes, like I read that they flip on their backs when they are going to start molting, but I flipped her over onto her belly again.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

She is keeping her legs under her body now. She wasn't doing that earlier. That's why I'm scared I messed everything up.


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

legs under her body like this?
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...an2la/A%20geniculata%20enclosure/DSC00189.jpg


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes  ........ omg i killed her somehow!!!!! Is she in pain??????? WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

She's still moving though...omg what do i do?


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

that is a death curl. the best you can do is wait and not bother it. she might recover from it. just leave her alone for a couple of days so she can get rid of the stress and get used to the new habitat.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay I will. Still keep her in a dark place for the time being, since that will make her more comfortable? What are the chances of recovery? When I checked on her, she had moved a couple of inches in the last half hour. Still with her legs under her though...


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jun 10, 2010)

plus can we get a picture of your little one in her enclosure? So, we can help you out more effectively


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah that would be good. i never had a T perform a death curl on me, so i don't know. but id say a 50/50 they are most vulnerable during and after the molting process. 

generally, when you are keeping Ts, you dont want to handle them or keep opening the cage every five min. to check up on it and stuff. Ts are more like display animals and even though you may think that helping them out physically a lot is beneficial to the T, it causes stress and sometimes do more harm than good. 

the only time i handle the T is when i am transfering it to another cage, or if i'm doing cage maintenance. i may handle my Ts once in a while but that is rare. 

i would only recommend handling the T if you need to. most of the time if they run into a problem on their own, they can get out of it.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

The pictures I took of her today are on my camera at my best friend's house, also where I nanny. I was excited to show pictures because my best friend won't get anywhere near a spider. 
I didn't handle her really at all...I know to respect the line between myself and nature. I did keep opening the lid though, second guessing everything like how big her water lid was and how much crap I should have in there just because I didn't know what I was doing. Opened it when I got crickets too. Took those out a long time ago, so no worries about them hurting her.
I have some huge tupperware so I cut the top up so she would have air to breathe but not enough room to get out. It's a half gallon size probably. I took it to the pet store with me to ask if it was okay to keep her in until tomorrow. I never touched her except to turn her over once.


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

that is good then. what you want to do is leave the T alone. if there are crickets in the cage, try to remove it now without bothering the T too much. if she happens to molt, the crickets can eat the T if they are hungry. you want to put the crickets in after a couple days of molting since she wont be able to eat untill she hardens. and she will most likely not eat untill she is comfortable with her new home. i think she will make it just fine. just give her a couple of days and dont bother her too much. hopefully it is a clear container so that you can see how she is doing without opening the cage. you can use a flashlight. i think using a flashlight to see the T clearly is better than opening the lid.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for your help...I was gonna freak clear out!!!! If it comes to the worst...I know what to NEVER do again  Gonna feel so guilty either way. But you have been so generous to help.
Thanks again!


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

no problem. the T should be fine. they are pretty hardy creatures. i think she will make it out just fine. 

but you are better compared to other people i've met that just got into the hobby.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> I did read that the reason its back (not the rear end part) is bald and lighter in color is because it's an older spider...
> I want one though. And if I killed this one accidentally, am I gonna have horrible karma when trying to care for another?


Everyone has given you good advise. Don't touch it at all and let nature take it's course, whichever way that may be.

Don't worry about Karma. It's all about intention and your intentions are to help. Guilt is also a useless,damaging emotion if there is/was no ill will involved. 

With this spider or another, you'll make a great T mom


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 10, 2010)

ksmith999 said:


> Everyone has given you good advise. Don't touch it at all and let nature take it's course, whichever way that may be.
> 
> Don't worry about Karma. It's all about intention and your intentions are to help. Guilt is also a useless,damaging emotion if there is/was no ill will involved.
> 
> With this spider or another, you'll make a great T mom


Ditto! Always great to get caring, loving people into the hobby!

To be honest, I think pretty much every novice makes some of the mistakes you've made, and come out just fine. We mistake these creatures for having feelings, and a need for comfort and support.  I know I do some times! But you just have to think that they are highly instinct driven animals, and they can do pretty much everything themselves. If it really is it's time to go, you can't do much anyways. 

I salute you for your efforts, and wish you the best of luck with this and any future babies, cause believe me, from now on, you're hooked


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 10, 2010)

+1 to AbraCadaver. You'll now be completly addicted.  Welcome to the hobby! If you want to read up on your T keeping have a look for the tarantula keepers guide. It may be slightly outdated but it's really good for the basic care for your T's.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 10, 2010)

So let me get this straight, you flipped it over onto its belly when it was on its back?
I wouldn't leave at certain petstores like petco or petsmart, they know nothing.:wall:


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 10, 2010)

It's probably a mature male...


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just chill OUT! She fine. She was trying to molt, buy you disturbed her. Just leave her for a while (1 or 2 days) in a closet. And tarantulas cant eat greens  She'll be fine. But if shes in a death curl, then she MIGHT recover. The chances are slim


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> It's probably a mature male...


+1 If scared kids were gonna stomp on a t, its most likely it was wondering out somewhere to find a mate. Does it have hooks? Does it look little? Is it brown? Pics will help out ALOT!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> It's probably a mature male...


Very likely if it was out wandering around. If you can post a picture this can be confirmed. A mature male isn't long for this world no matter what you do. That's just nature. Also, if a T was that close to molting it wouldn't be out and about unless something had caused it to have to flee it's burrow nearby.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Update*

So Athena is still alive, but I still am unsure if she will stay alive. She is in a dark place with a little bit of light and has moved since yesterday, although she is still in her death curl  I fear that she might have been molting and can't get out of her old skin. SO I am going to exercise as much self control as I possibly can and not even shine my flashlight on her until tomorrow morning. Good thing is I will be at work until late, so I can't check on her too much. I want her to live soooo badly, but I am officially a T lover at this point and plan to adopt another if she can't pull through. She is still making a lot of movement in her position so I am hoping for the best...
Thanks to everybody for all the help and well wishes...I feel like I have just stumbled upon some great people 
And I WILL POST THE PICS I have as soon as I get back home in a couple of hours  She's really beautiful.


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> So Athena is still alive, but I still am unsure if she will stay alive. She is in a dark place with a little bit of light and has moved since yesterday, although she is still in her death curl  I fear that she might have been molting and can't get out of her old skin. SO I am going to exercise as much self control as I possibly can and not even shine my flashlight on her until tomorrow morning. Good thing is I will be at work until late, so I can't check on her too much. I want her to live soooo badly, but I am officially a T lover at this point and plan to adopt another if she can't pull through. She is still making a lot of movement in her position so I am hoping for the best...
> Thanks to everybody for all the help and well wishes...I feel like I have just stumbled upon some great people
> And I WILL POST THE PICS I have as soon as I get back home in a couple of hours  She's really beautiful.


Have you given her a waterdish?  If her legs are curled, the best thing you can do is put her mouth in water so she can drink.

It's doubtful that you stumbled on this tarantula when it was trying to molt.  If its carapace has not "popped" by now, it's further doubtful it's been trying to molt.

The key to this, which others have been saying, is to give the tarantula a quiet place to de-stress, while also giving it access to what it needs.  Don't worry about food for now, but just make sure it has a good water dish, a damp (not wet or soaking) substrate of some kind (what are you using?), and a dark place where it won't be subject to lots of vibrations.  They don't need attention, like dogs or cats, or to be petted or comforted.  In fact, attention tends to stress them out and make them less healthy.

Also check the tarantula for hooks on its two front legs (not its pedipalps), and for "clubbed" pedipalps.  If it has those, it's a mature male.  Since you found it out in the open there's a good chance that's what it is- mature males do a lot of roaming around, looking for females.  Like others have said, if it's a mature male you shouldn't expect it to live long.  In fact, if you're able to nurse him back to health it might be good to put him back near the area where he was found, if there's a place where there could be a tarantula colony.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 10, 2010)

If you do keep it and it does live and it does molt, don't feed it two days after, feed it _two weeks at the minimum_ after. At two days its fangs will still have the structural rigidity of bubblegum on hot asphalt.


----------



## thebugfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Ts dont like light too much. so staying at a dark place or concealing themselves is very common. make sure the room isnt too cold either. it's a desert species.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 10, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> plan to adopt another if she can't pull through.


don't know if that is a good idea for you...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 10, 2010)

super-pede said:


> don't know if that is a good idea for you...


Dont make her feel bad

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 10, 2010)

super-pede said:


> don't know if that is a good idea for you...


I think it's a great idea; she's willing to do what it takes to research and help this little stranger, and that's most of the battle  It's not her fault she's stumbled upon a probable MM on his way out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shell (Jun 10, 2010)

ksmith999 said:


> I think it's a great idea; she's willing to do what it takes to research and help this little stranger, and that's most of the battle  It's not her fault she's stumbled upon a probable MM on his way out.


+1

Every single one of us in this hobby had to start somewhere. We certainly didn't start knowing everything. Granted some of us had the opportunity to do lots of research before getting our first spider, but in this case she attempted to rescue one, that as stated is likely an MM, and had to dive in headfirst. Whether this one makes it or not, is not her fault, and it's a stepping stone to becoming a knowledgable member of the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redneck (Jun 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Dont make her feel bad


+1


ksmith999 said:


> I think it's a great idea; she's willing to do what it takes to research and help this little stranger, and that's most of the battle  It's not her fault she's stumbled upon a probable MM on his way out.


+1


Shell said:


> +1
> 
> Every single one of us in this hobby had to start somewhere. We certainly didn't start knowing everything. Granted some of us had the opportunity to do lots of research before getting our first spider, but in this case she attempted to rescue one, that as stated is likely an MM, and had to dive in headfirst. Whether this one makes it or not, is not her fault, and it's a stepping stone to becoming a knowledgable member of the hobby.


+1



super-pede said:


> don't know if that is a good idea for you...


-1000

We don't know if its a good idea for someone like you to keep breathing.. But we don't suggest you stop.. Do we?

*Edit* Just so everyone can take that comment lightly I will add this..

>  <

Did it help any?


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Athena Update - Need More Help!*

Okay, I'm gonna try to post pics and the video I just took. I'm almost positive she is molting! She looks almost black, which is completely different than the bay brown she was even this morning. 
Her movement looks calculated. At first, I thought she was trying to stand up. But the movement comes almost in pulses. I'll try to figure out how to upload quickly so maybe I can get some feedback!


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Also...*

I already feel stupid, and I don't want to lose this T. If it is a mature male, then that's disappointing, although I'm still glad I didn't let the kids hurt him (if it's a him). I'm trying and maybe being too enthusiastic...I don't know.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I hope everything is OK with you new critter.. 

Hopefully we can help you when you get the pictures & video loaded..


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 11, 2010)

If it is a mature male it should have it should have tibal hooks or whatever on its front two legs I think. I am more of a scorpion guy. Look for hooks on it when you get the chance


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pictures*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5627211&l=a1edf1c516&id=644815406

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5627212&l=9e363cf176&id=644815406

When she was in defense mode yesterday, I didn't notice any hooks anywhere. I also read that the only way you can really determine the sex of them is after they molt, though I'm just a newby so I still feel like I know nothing.
ALSO, in these pics, she is so brown. Right now, she is much darker (her butt).


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Jun 11, 2010)

Try and get some pics of the legs, but it kinda looks like a female. Males tend to be skinnier. But then again you can't tell until you see hooks or the molt of the bottom of the abdomen


----------



## Redneck (Jun 11, 2010)

Try putting her in an ICU..

An ICU is made out of a bowl with a lid.. With vent holes.. Moist paper towls..

Try putting her mouth in a water dish.. You can use any bottle cap as a water dish..

That does not look like she is molting.. Sorry to say this.. But it looks like a death curl.. Maybe if you offer her water she might be able to pull through for you..

You say that she flipped over on her back & you flipped her back over? 

I have not read through the whole thread..

Honestly.. It dont sound good..  If she does not make it.. You can always try again..


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*She's Drinking*

She's drinking quite a bit. Here is a picture so I can make sure I placed her correctly. She's had the water in there, but I guess she was too weak to get to it? Do I have her too far in?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5627313&l=44df40139a&id=644815406


----------



## jebbewocky (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this isn't an MM.  Whether or not it's F or M, I have no idea, but I looked for tibial hooks and didn't not see anything.  It's possible I didn't get a good enough view.

Anyway, like Redneck said.  Put it in an ICU.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 11, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> She's drinking quite a bit. Here is a picture so I can make sure I placed her correctly. She's had the water in there, but I guess she was too weak to get to it? Do I have her too far in?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5627313&l=44df40139a&id=644815406


No you do not have her to far in.. Just dont let her abdomen get in it.. You wouldnt want her to drown.. Your doing just right with the water dish.. As long as you keep water in that cap & keep her mouth in the water she should drink..

Good luck!


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah... She does look like shes in a death curl  Put her in a ICU... She might pull through!


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Death Curl*

Okay so I guess what I'm not understanding is the whole death curl thing. Do the Ts do it on purpose, like are they committing suicide essentially? Why is she still drinking water if she is in a death curl? Does that mean she wants to live but I stressed her out too much?


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Handling*

Today I did pick her up three times to move her since she obviously can't do that herself. She was spilling the water and I needed to soak it up. I figured that whole thing out to where she can't sit in water at all. This morning she picked her butt up herself so I thought it was looking better, just don't know yet. I will check on her ina couple of hours before I go to work!


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Today I did pick her up three times to move her since she obviously can't do that herself. She was spilling the water and I needed to soak it up. I figured that whole thing out to where she can't sit in water at all. This morning she picked her butt up herself so I thought it was looking better, just don't know yet. I will check on her ina couple of hours before I go to work!


Dont check on her! Will you ever get it?? Im sorry if I sound rude (usually am not) but if you keep checking up on her and touching and picking her up, she will most likely die of stress. Just leave her be. For at least 1 day (whole 24 hours) in a dark spot. Closet would be nice.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Dont check on her! Will you ever get it?? Im sorry if I sound rude (usually am not) but if you keep checking up on her and touching and picking her up, she will most likely die of stress. Just leave her be. For at least 1 day (whole 24 hours) in a dark spot. Closet would be nice.


Yes.. Do not keep touching and holding her.. 
Leave her in the ICU.. If water splashes out of the lid its OK..

Just be sure her mouth is in the dish.. If she is still moving there is still a good chance she will make it.. IF you leave her be to drink.. 

You can check on her.. Just DONT keep touching her..
Leave the ICU in a dark, quiet place.. As stated a closet with suffice..


Again.. Good luck!


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 11, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> She's drinking quite a bit. Here is a picture so I can make sure I placed her correctly. She's had the water in there, but I guess she was too weak to get to it? Do I have her too far in?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5627313&l=44df40139a&id=644815406


That's perfect.  Just leave her/him be and let her drink, like Redneck is saying, in a nice, dark, low-vibration place (includes footsteps, which they can feel) and she might pull out of it.

The death curl isn't purposeful- it comes from low hemolymph pressure.  It's often seen in tarantulas that have become dehydrated.  Since T's legs work on something like a hydraulic system (they don't have what we'd classically call muscles), when they get dehydrated and/or start dying and their hemolymph pressure drops, their legs curl.

You're doing good, stick with her but try not to bother her.  Don't poke/prod her too much, if at all.  Definitely don't let the kids mess with her.

Here's a picture of a mature male T with tibial hooks and clubbed pedipalps:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tibial hooks/TakiT_photos/Malehook_9589.jpg


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you, Redneck and NChromatus (and everyone else who has gotten me through this). 
Athena is really trying to pull through with me, and I have left her completely alone now, in the dark, with the exception of adding water. She is drinking steadily.
I swear the questions will end, but I do have another: Will she ever get used to me/her new surrounding? Is it possible for her to always be too stressed if she is not outside? 
At this point, I have gathered that I don't need to be moving her into a terrarium or any new habitat for the time being...until she pulls through...even though I wish I could because she doesn't even have dirt or that stuff I can get at the pet store. I have padding of paper towelness to catch whatever water she spills, but that's it.
I just hope she likes me when she comes out of this. 
AND funny story, my best friend had another T adventure today (my best friend's house is where I met Athena)...a black one was crawling on her arm. She is petrified of anything that crawls so she ran and the T ran. I was worried and asked her not to kill it. A couple of hours later, she texted and said that the T was still alive and well and I could decide what to do with it tomorrow if it's still there. 
I looked at the picture NChromatus shared of male indicators, and Athena does not possess those traits. Maybe the two Ts were soon to mate?? Athena was found on the ground near touching the porch. This other one came upon my best friend while she was sitting on the porch. Could there be a little colony? NOW I'M JUST RAMBLING. And I'll stop


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Thank you, Redneck and NChromatus (and everyone else who has gotten me through this).
> Athena is really trying to pull through with me, and I have left her completely alone now, in the dark, with the exception of adding water. She is drinking steadily.
> I swear the questions will end, but I do have another: Will she ever get used to me/her new surrounding? Is it possible for her to always be too stressed if she is not outside?
> At this point, I have gathered that I don't need to be moving her into a terrarium or any new habitat for the time being...until she pulls through...even though I wish I could because she doesn't even have dirt or that stuff I can get at the pet store. I have padding of paper towelness to catch whatever water she spills, but that's it.
> ...


Most likely not. Where you guys live, there is lots of wondering ts. Mostly Aphonopelmas (90%). If you want, you could go get the other one...


----------



## Redneck (Jun 12, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> I swear the questions will end


LoL! The questions will never end...  That is one of the reasons I enjoy my critters.. They always keep me wondering.. 



Ashes44 said:


> Will she ever get used to me/her new surrounding?


She will eventually get use to her enclosure.. IF you offer her a proper setup..



Ashes44 said:


> Is it possible for her to always be too stressed if she is not outside?


That depends on how she is cared for.. How her enclosure is setup.. How often she is bothered..



Ashes44 said:


> At this point, I have gathered that I don't need to be moving her into a terrarium or any new habitat for the time being...until she pulls through...even though I wish I could because she doesn't even have dirt or that stuff I can get at the pet store. I have padding of paper towelness to catch whatever water she spills, but that's it.


If you have her in a tub with a lid.. With MOIST paper towels.. Thats all she is going to need at the moment.. You are doing fine with that setup..



Ashes44 said:


> I just hope she likes me when she comes out of this.


Be careful what you wish for.. She might just jump out of that little enclosure and give you a big ol hug!  Ok.. I am just kidding..




Ashes44 said:


> Maybe the two Ts were soon to mate??


I cant really answer this.. I dont know if the other critter was a MM.. (Mature Male) I would highly doubt they were about to breed.. Looking at the timeline.. 
You have had your new addition for how long now? The other one was spotted today? To much of a gap IMO..



Ashes44 said:


> Could there be a little colony?


The answer to this.. There is no chance of a colony.. The sp. we have here in Texas are not communal.. They would defend their turf if one came onto it.. 

Oh! Glad to hear she is still trying to pull through for ya..


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The answer to this.. There is no chance of a colony.. The sp. we have here in Texas are not communal.. They would defend their turf if one came onto it..
> 
> Oh! Glad to hear she is still trying to pull through for ya..


+1 they would defend homes and not let anybody in. Unless they are ready for some lovin ;P


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I gotta say what no one else is.  The tarantulas you find in your yard don't know you, will not ever like you, and will not appreciate anyone picking it up and putting it in a container.  It's a spider, not a dog or cat. I've spent years locating, observing, and talking to people in Texas about the tarantulas in their yard and I say the same thing- "just leave it alone and enjoy it as is."  It's a noble gesture to rescue a wandering suburban tarantula from people, but the absolute best thing for it is to be relocated in the same vicinity as far away from people as possible in an area with a lot of vegetative overgrowth.  Tarantulas in Texas, no matter the age or gender,  have a wandering behavior and relocate themselves into other areas (pers. observation).  

Now for your tarantula in particular.  Again, I hate to say it, but that spider is about to die.  In my personal observations with keeping wild caught tarantulas, there is a point of no return where the legs are so far withdrawn that it can't move.  That appears to be the case with this one based on the photos.  A dehydrated tarantula with still be able to move freely but with a wobbly disoriented appearance and will place itself into a water dish to drink.  Just because it was manually placed into a water dish doesn't mean it is drinking or recovering.  The only way to truly tell if a tarantula is drinking is if you witness it moving to water on its own- face down fangs spread.  

When this particular tarantula either recovers (doubtful) or dies, do not collect another tarantula until you read a good book like The Tarantula Keeper's Guide and learn to properly care for it.  In the mean time, relocate any tarantulas you find in your area to a more remote place in the vicinity to protect them.  The best thing you can do, as others here have stated, leave it alone with the dish of water and hope for the best.  Your intervention is only hurting it more.  Spiders are not pets, they're like fish... leave them alone and watch them!


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 12, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> of paper towelness to catch whatever water she spills, but that's it.
> I just hope she likes me when she comes out of this.
> AND funny story, my best friend had another T adventure today (my best friend's house is where I met Athena)...a black one was crawling on her arm. She is petrified of anything that crawls so she ran and the T ran. I was worried and asked her not to kill it. A couple of hours later, she texted and said that the T was still alive and well and I could decide what to do with it tomorrow if it's still there.
> I looked at the picture NChromatus shared of male indicators, and Athena does not possess those traits. Maybe the two Ts were soon to mate?? Athena was found on the ground near touching the porch. This other one came upon my best friend while she was sitting on the porch. Could there be a little colony? NOW I'M JUST RAMBLING. And I'll stop


If you're not seeing the hooks or clubbed pedipalps, there is at least a 50% chance you're looking at a female, since the mature male indicators are not there.

And, as others have said, the pictures you've shared look very much female.  There is an excellent chance you have a female on your hands.

If that's the case, and this tarantula has, seemingly our of nowhere, gone into a death curl on you like this, there is a strong probability that the tarantula was actually out looking for water when the kids found it.  Is it seasonally dry, or just unusually dry as far as the entire year is concerned, in your area right now?  That could explain it being out of its burrow.  Most females and immature males would be in their burrows, if one was hunting for them.  There is usually a reason if a person finds a tarantula outside of its burrow, which is why some posters reasonably thought this could be a mature male, the tarantulas most often found out and about, looking for female mates.

As far as your relationship with the tarantula, you're going to have to understand right off the bat that, whether the spider "likes" you or not, it is going to be NOTHING like the typical relationship you might have with other pets, such as dogs or cats.  The tarantula's dependence on you will not change its opinion of you in the least- if it even has an opinion.

In fact, it's not going to understand the concept of "you" much at all.  This is an extremely alien species to humans- not necessarily lower, but incredibly _different_ from us in terms of evolution.  They have very few social needs, if any at all.  They are solitary animals.  They don't need to feel accepted or loved or valued.  Amazingly, they are at their "happiest" when they are least active- when they haven't moved for days because they haven't been bothered by anything.  For most species of tarantula, a good rule of thumb is, the less it moves, the happier it is.  Of course, that doesn't necessarily apply when there is good reason to believe it is unhealthy.  But, generally, that's the case.

A happy tarantula is a tarantula that isn't being bothered by other beings, including us.  They just don't get anything out of interacting with us.

If this tarantula recovers from the grave status she is in right now, there will be much more to tell you, and people will likely be recommending reading materials to you, such as the Tarantula Keeper's Guide.

But, for now, as long as she's in death curl and not able to move much, just keep her mouth in the full waterdish, in a dark place with low or no vibrations, and make sure she isn't being bothered by anyone.  Patience is a very important virtue.

For yourself, the only thing you need to understand is that you truly have almost no control over the outcome of this situation, once you've given her what she needs.  The paragraph above is the best you can do.  Everything else is a result of the tarantula's and God's will.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 12, 2010)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> The only way to truly tell if a tarantula is drinking is if you witness it moving to water on its own- face down fangs spread.
> 
> When this particular tarantula either recovers (doubtful) or dies, do not collect another tarantula until you read a good book like The Tarantula Keeper's Guide and learn to properly care for it.  In the mean time, relocate any tarantulas you find in your area to a more remote place in the vicinity to protect them.  The best thing you can do, as others here have stated, leave it alone with the dish of water and hope for the best.  Your intervention is only hurting it more.  Spiders are not pets, they're like fish... leave them alone and watch them!


She was slowly, slowly moving to the water yesterday when I just moved her to it myself. And then I did watch her drink as you described.
Thank you for the book reference, and I do realize that you are most likely right in what you've said. After reading about Texas Browns for 3 days straight now, I have really just come to a fork in the road about them. Half of the information describes an ideal and docile pet. The other half describes a wanderer. SO, yes I will DEFINITELY do research and I can promise you this is only the beginning for me....


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 12, 2010)

NChromatus said:


> A happy tarantula is a tarantula that isn't being bothered by other beings, including us.  They just don't get anything out of interacting with us.


I really do understand this part of it...even though I've made so many mistakes already. I swear my nurturing kicks in so heavily and it's hard for me to not be able to help. I just have to keep reminding myself that my version of helping is harmful to her...and do the opposite of what I feel like doing ha. I'm a nanny, a good one, because of how attentive I was made to be but I'm finally doing what needs to be done because I'm learning sooo much from you guys. 
P.S. THANK YOU FOR BEING A GUIDE, instead of condescending. I initially thought I was going to get my hand slapped, or worse, over and over again by people who know what they're doing already. I've been guilty of acting that way about people caring for all the animals I know everything about.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> If you have her in a tub with a lid.. With MOIST paper towels.. Thats all she is going to need at the moment.. You are doing fine with that setup..


One more thing before I leave this thread alone.  I will contradict the above established advice by saying a moist environment, or the typical "ICU", for an arid species of tarantula, such as the species in Texas, will not help and will cause stress.  Arid species have developed a thicker exocuticle that holds more moisture inside to overcome desiccation and all tarantulas have a thin layer of waxy cuticle on the surface of the exocuticle (or exoskeleton) to repel water.  The tarantula, in its natural habitat, obtains sufficient  hydration from moist soil within its burrow and from water collected on surrounding vegetation (pers. observation).  Paper towels collect water and trap it and does not allow the spider to suck it up into its body to become hydrated and the adaption to dry conditions will cause stress to the spider that is placed into a moist, humid environment.  The best "recovery container" for a dehydrated tarantula from an arid region is a dry container with a shallow water dish, or even better, a small puddle of water directly on the bottom of the container.  Thus the setup the original poster has now (minus the leaves and branches) is the best for this particular situation.

- Lonnie


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The sp. we have here in Texas are not communal.. They would defend their turf if one came onto it..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 12, 2010)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> One more thing before I leave this thread alone.
> 
> Thus the setup the original poster has now (minus the leaves and branches) is the best for this particular situation.


1. Thanks again for all your help.

2. Original poster's name is Ashley. Hope to stay connected here at Arachnoboards.

3. Sorry bout the leaves and branch - it looks silly even to me. She was aggressive when I got her into it and the kids were squeemish and it was a quick kind of setup. And now that I'm leaving her alone, they'll have to stay until whatever happens happens....


----------



## Redneck (Jun 12, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Redneck said:
> 
> 
> > The sp. we have here in Texas are not communal.. They would defend their turf if one came onto it..
> ...


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 12, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> I really do understand this part of it...even though I've made so many mistakes already. I swear my nurturing kicks in so heavily and it's hard for me to not be able to help. I just have to keep reminding myself that my version of helping is harmful to her...and do the opposite of what I feel like doing ha. I'm a nanny, a good one, because of how attentive I was made to be but I'm finally doing what needs to be done because I'm learning sooo much from you guys.
> P.S. THANK YOU FOR BEING A GUIDE, instead of condescending. I initially thought I was going to get my hand slapped, or worse, over and over again by people who know what they're doing already. I've been guilty of acting that way about people caring for all the animals I know everything about.


You're doing great already- you've already demonstrated the dedication.

It's just a matter of tranforming that dedicated drive to the patience involved in working with tarantulas.  It is so different than working with other animals, or people.

One of the greatest quotes I ever heard about tarantulas is that "Nothing ever happens quickly in the tarantula world."  I think that was either from the TKG or Sam Marshall's "Tarantulas and Other Arachnids," but I can't remember which.

It's just a very different kind of animal from those mammals we're used to interacting with, and a very different kind of approach.

Once you get used to the approach, you might like it.  It's big picture- Zen, actually.


----------



## NChromatus (Jun 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The sp. we have here in Texas are not communal.. They would defend their turf if one came onto it..


For the record- there most definitely is a "chance" of there being a "colony" of tarantulas in an area where you found a tarantula.

There is a very large difference between a colony of tarantulas and a commune (a communal group) of tarantulas.

No, Aphonopelma are not communal tarantulas.  However, like most tarantulas, they do live in colonies.  I.E., they don't live in the same burrow, but they do live in different burrows in the same geographic area as each other.  Schultz, _TKG_, p. 86 (2009).

A colony of tarantulas is a group of tarantulas spread near each other geographically, particularly with regard to their burrowing behavior.  They live near each other, but not together.

I'd say there is an excellent chance of a colony of that species nearby you.  If you could identify an area where there might be such a colony, and you can nurse the tarantula back to health, it might be better for the colony if you put it back, especially if it's a female.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Great news*

Athena is comin' back with all her attitude  
When I checked on her after work, her legs were more spread...not all the way but DEFinitely not in death curl mode anymore...and she was nearly out of water. When I added more I spilled too much so I fixed that situation, and Athena was trying to kick hairs at me...it was so good to see that!! 
SO YAYYYY!!!!!!!! And don't worry everyone, I will be leaving her alone from here on out until I get her kick ass terrarium!


----------



## Redneck (Jun 13, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Athena is comin' back with all her attitude
> When I checked on her after work, her legs were more spread...not all the way but DEFinitely not in death curl mode anymore...and she was nearly out of water. When I added more I spilled too much so I fixed that situation, and Athena was trying to kick hairs at me...it was so good to see that!!
> SO YAYYYY!!!!!!!! And don't worry everyone, I will be leaving her alone from here on out until I get her kick ass terrarium!


Glad to hear she is doing good for ya!  
I am feeling all giddy!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 13, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Athena is comin' back with all her attitude
> When I checked on her after work, her legs were more spread...not all the way but DEFinitely not in death curl mode anymore...and she was nearly out of water. When I added more I spilled too much so I fixed that situation, and Athena was trying to kick hairs at me...it was so good to see that!!
> SO YAYYYY!!!!!!!! And don't worry everyone, I will be leaving her alone from here on out until I get her kick ass terrarium!


that's great news!


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ashley- just wanted to wish you luck with your new hobby! Sorry you had to discover it the way you did, but once you've started...I'll just hazard a guess that this won't be your last tarantula. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 13, 2010)

Good to know she is fine  You try to feed her yet?


----------



## Redneck (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldnt try and feed her yet.. 
Just keep offering her water at the moment.. 

Her getting hydrated is more important than her eating..


----------



## Hentzi (Jun 17, 2010)

Ashley what was the outcome of this did she pull through?


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Athena's Status = FANTASTIC!*

Just wanted to thank everyone again for helping out with Athena! 
She is doing very well and is eating and drinking. She's pretty inactive unless I'm giving her more water, but she is happy in her space 
Just an overview of how she came back to health: I finally listened to all your advice and left her alone for 3 days. Made sure she had water and then when I went to add more water, she was feisty. Almost back to full strength with her hair kicking. Then I left her alone for another 3 days and she was walking around when I turned on the light. She ate two of the three crickets I gave her and since then I've just become very accustomed to letting her be


----------



## Redneck (Jul 4, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone again for helping out with Athena!
> She is doing very well and is eating and drinking. She's pretty inactive unless I'm giving her more water, but she is happy in her space
> Just an overview of how she came back to health: I finally listened to all your advice and left her alone for 3 days. Made sure she had water and then when I went to add more water, she was feisty. Almost back to full strength with her hair kicking. Then I left her alone for another 3 days and she was walking around when I turned on the light. She ate two of the three crickets I gave her and since then I've just become very accustomed to letting her be


Yay! Glad to hear she is doing good..


----------



## Hentzi (Jul 4, 2010)

That is fantastic news you will have to put some pictures up for us all to see


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 4, 2010)

I will post pics after work tonight  Maybe link a video!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome  Is she still a pretty girl ?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 4, 2010)

*happy for you*

This was a dramatic thread!! great to hear you saved a T because you did your homework and wasnt afraid to ask for help  GOOD JOB and welcome to the hobby!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Most likely not. Where you guys live, there is lots of wondering ts. Mostly Aphonopelmas (90%). If you want, you could go get the other one...


You just might mean something else, i don't know. But I'm pretty sure 100% of the T's in her area are Aphonopelma, not 90%.


----------



## NChromatus (Jul 4, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> I will post pics after work tonight  Maybe link a video!


*Outstanding*.  Would love to see them.


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Picture *

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5865200&l=55e17b995f&id=644815406
There's a pic  New home for her coming this week!!

Video will be ready in a few!!!!


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 5, 2010)

And yes, I know I have a lecture or two about her not having something to burrow in yet...she has an option, but she didn't take to it. BUT she will have a new home this week...please don't be upset with me!


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Video!*

<object width="400" height="300" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/442897610406" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/442897610406" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe this will work??

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=442897610406&saved


----------



## Ashes44 (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay so my fb video didn't work, i'll try youtube in the a.m. GOODNIGHT


----------



## Redneck (Jul 5, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> And yes, I know I have a lecture or two about her not having something to burrow in yet...she has an option, but she didn't take to it. BUT she will have a new home this week...please don't be upset with me!


No one can lecture you for how you have her housed right now.. The way you have her housed saved her life..  
You did an awesome job.. Cant wait to see the video..


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 5, 2010)

if that is a paper towel she is on in that picture.. it looks really nasty and starting to grow. please remove it. she doesnt need to be in an icu if she is doing ok.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 5, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> if that is a paper towel she is on in that picture.. it looks really nasty and starting to grow. please remove it. she doesnt need to be in an icu if she is doing ok.


Did you happen to read any of this thread? I take it you didnt..

If she was ok she wouldnt be in an ICU.. Now that she *is* OK the OP is working on getting her in her new enclosure.. 
If she was to change the paper towel everytime it *looked* nasty she would put the tarantula in more stress than need be..


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 5, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Did you happen to read any of this thread? I take it you didnt..
> 
> If she was ok she wouldnt be in an ICU.. Now that she *is* OK the OP is working on getting her in her new enclosure..
> If she was to change the paper towel everytime it *looked* nasty she would put the tarantula in more stress than need be..


no need to be condesending, but i did read the thread, and all of it. I just reccomended her to take it out because the T is now doing ok. Fyi i think your one of the people on these thread i find to be a likable and understanding person. If i sounded like i came off a bit harsh then im sorry.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 5, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> no need to be condesending, but i did read the thread, and all of it. I just reccomended her to take it out because the T is now doing ok. Fyi i think your one of the people on these thread i find to be a likable and understanding person. If i sounded like i came off a bit harsh then im sorry.


No yo didnt come off harsh or nothing.. I was just saying the taranutla is not in any danger being on a dirty paper towel.. I also believe there is no since in stressing the tarantula just to change it out..

She should just leave it where its at until she has the permanant enclosure setup.. That way the tarantula does not have to be stressed more by being moved so much..


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 5, 2010)

I respect your opinion and understand how it would stress the T, but i dont think it would be good to leave a T that normally lives in a dry climate on a wet paper towel. especialy when pray items are eaten over it.. im guessing the bacteria wont harm her. but removing it would prevent any possiblity. also if she were to lay on it with her book lungs that wouldnt be good. If it isnt hard to remove i dont think the T would mind. and if she was in stress it would only be for a moment or maybe 20 mins


----------



## Redneck (Jul 5, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> I respect your opinion and understand how it would stress the T, but i dont think it would be good to leave a T that normally lives in a dry climate on a wet paper towel. especialy when pray items are eaten over it.. im guessing the bacteria wont harm her. but removing it would prevent any possiblity. also if she were to lay on it with her book lungs that wouldnt be good. If it isnt hard to remove i dont think the T would mind. and if she was in stress it would only be for a moment or maybe 20 mins


As I respect yours.. 

But this tarantula has been in a death curl for several days.. Here in the past day or so she has came out of the death curl.. 
Now.. Do you honestly think it needs to have that moment or maybe 20 minutes of stress? 

I think it will be just fine without removing the wet paper towel.. Its there for a reason.. The spider is not going to drown because its on wet paper towel..
I had to do this with a few of mine.. They lived..

As far as bactiera.. Yes you might be right about the growth.. But I highly doubt it will effect the tarantula being on it until the OP builds its new enclosure.. 

IMO.. It wont hurt to leave the tarantula where is at for a couple more days.. It will give her a couple more days to become more hydrated..


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Athena is gonna molt!*

Great news all  Athena is on her back and ready to molt. I'll post pics in a couple days of her shed exo and new pics of her pretty new look!!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm glad she pulled through. I hope she gives you many years of enjoyment, and kudos to you for saving her from a stomping. I see years of happy tarantula keeping in your future!


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't wait to hear how Athena is doing ! Please keep us updated :}


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

*I was on the edge of my seat for this whole thread! lol

Really glad to hear she is doing well for you... definitely please keep us updated. Any plans for what your next T will be? You know you can't have just one, right?  *


----------



## robc (Aug 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> It's probably a mature male...


Very good point, if she caught it. it was probably roaming for a female.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 15, 2010)

robc said:


> Very good point, if she caught it. it was probably roaming for a female.


Doesnt' look like a MM in the photos. 

Grats on the molt, Ashes! You will have to post some 'after' pics!


----------



## robc (Aug 15, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Doesnt' look like a MM in the photos.
> 
> Grats on the molt, Ashes! You will have to post some 'after' pics!


I just saw that LOL...not a mature male.

Here is a MM A. hentzi:


----------



## Redneck (Aug 15, 2010)

robc said:


> Very good point, if she caught it. it was probably roaming for a female.


Nope.. Its not a MM...

*Edit* Dang.. You beat me...


----------



## robc (Aug 15, 2010)

redneck said:


> nope.. Its not a mm...
> 
> *edit* dang.. You beat me...


lol!!!!!:d


----------



## Zman181 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was on the edge of my seat for this whole thread as well.  Amazing how it all turned out.  

Good Luck Ashley


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 15, 2010)

*excited!*

Wow i have read this whole post and it has me sooo excited! i love tarantulas and it is great you got to help this one! its pretty awsome she is molting! hope to see the pictures soon!


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kudos, Ashley! You saved a life! :clap::clap::clap::clap: I'm looking forward to the after shots of Athen'a molt.


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

*So Cool!*

So Athena is still in the molting process. But you can see where she has removed herself from parts of her exo!!! Can't wait to show you guys when she's all done!
Keep hopin/prayin she's successful!!


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Oh*

And don't worry, I'm not bothering her. Just took a peek over the top when I woke up this morning to see if she was out...


----------



## Redneck (Aug 16, 2010)

Very cool! Glad all is well in Athena's world..


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just so I know...*

Is there going to be a point where I should start worrying that she might be stuck? How long could the molting process take? And if she should happen to get stuck in her old skin, is there anything I can do to help her out?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 16, 2010)

It could take anywhere from 30 minutes to as long as 24 hours.. 
I have read before that someone had a G. rosea (I believe) take almost 48 hours to molt.. 

The only thing you can do to help is leave her alone.. 
You might add some water to her enclosure.. Like a bigger water dish.. Just to up the humidity.. But that might not help much.. Since the best hydration during molting is internal hydration.. Though you can still do it to help a little..

If by chance she does get stuck.. You may try cutting her out.. BUT.. That does not mean she will make it.. I have read it being done.. (Never had to myself..) So I cant really say how to do that... If by chance you do get her cut out there is still a high chance she does not survive.. But there is still a chance.. 

How long has she been on her back & how far is she currently out? 
Can you get a picture of her.. Opening the container shouldnt bother her to much... I do it alot when my critters are molting.. I have never had a problem...


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know exactly how long it has been. Maybe 12 hours. She is IN her water dish (she drank it all within a day and then I guess decided that's where she wanted to turn over). Should I put another water thing in there? AND I have no idea where my camera is. It may have been stolen by a 5 year old

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

She doesn't appear to have made a ton of progress.


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Don't Know What to Think...*

So Athena hasn't made any progress since my last post...which was forever ago. I think she may be saying bye for good this time. She is still moving when I come into the room she's in, but she's not making progress with her molt. I can't even explain how upset I am after spending this much time with her and watching her thrive...only for her to not make it through her first molt with me.
I am gonna study and study and study before I bring my next T home, because I can't handle this kind of sadness. Thank you to everyone for so much support and encouragement. It has gotten us this far.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear this...  I honestly am stuck with offering any help with a stuck T.. I ahve never experianced it.. 

Maybe she is just old.. You did do your best & you gave her alot longer in the world..  You made the best of her life that was left & you should be happy about that.. 

With what you have done with this girl.. I think you can handle another critter without any worries...


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

*Aww shucks  I really hope she manages to pull through this for you!

I've heard also that if they get stuck, you can take a Q-tip and moisten the area they are stuck at and that still needs to come out... they get stuck because the fluid between their old and new exoskeletons dry out and they can't slide anymore... so if you re-hydrate the exo's it might help... *


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 17, 2010)

Hope she makes it been following this thread with baited breath, keep us updated Ashley


----------



## Ashes44 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Wth?!*

She has flipped back over. She decided not to molt? This spider hates me and wants me to have a heart attack...goodness gracious. Maybe she will try again in the next few days??


----------



## Redneck (Aug 17, 2010)

Ashes44 said:


> She has flipped back over. She decided not to molt? This spider hates me and wants me to have a heart attack...goodness gracious. Maybe she will try again in the next few days??


LoL... Geeze.. That girl is just teasing you...  Atleast she is fine..
Thats the good thing!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow she is a pranksterLol


----------



## Midknight xrs (Aug 18, 2010)

She's trying to get you to take pictures of her.


----------



## Titandan (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha!  I like this thread!  I wish I had Tarantulas roaming about where I live... 

Good luck in saving the Tarantula Ash!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 7, 2010)

Any updates!?!

Silly Athena
perhaps she wants a perseus or zeuss perhaps?
(sorry if I spelled 'em wrong)


----------

